# Maximum requests per second?



## ryan14 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is there a maximum requests per second that freebsd can handle? For example, a site like wikipedia gets at least 30,000 requests per second, so could freebsd handle that many requests? Some people told me that freebsd cannot and i would need to get a custom kernel.


----------



## Alt (Aug 7, 2009)

You would need an custom kernelS =) Many kernels xD
Big projects usually have many servers: front-ends, many back-ends, database servers. No such server that can handle 30k reqs/s alone =)


----------



## ryan14 (Aug 8, 2009)

would i need a custom kernel/s if i had a cluster 100 servers with freebsd?
 the question i really want to know is, does FreeBSD have any limit on the number of requests per second programmed into the software, yes or no?



			
				Alt said:
			
		

> You would need an custom kernelS =) Many kernels xD
> Big projects usually have many servers: front-ends, many back-ends, database servers. No such server that can handle 30k reqs/s alone =)


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't actually know whether FreeBSD limits the number of connections, but I'm guessing it's a no. Usually it's just a hardware limitation.


----------



## vivek (Aug 8, 2009)

30k limit can be done only if you have 100bytes static page with no fancy stuff or server side scripting. 

Site like wikipedia and all other high volume websites uses load balancer in front of Linux and FreeBSD boxes. There is also database server cluster farma. Caching serves and servers for static js, images etc. One of our customer has 100 webserver behind 2 load balnacer serving over 100millionss+ page views per month.

A quick tracepath on rr.wikimedia.org. suggest that they are using geo-load-balancing.


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wikipedia also uses Squid to cache web pages. Check the headers and you'll see:

```
X-Cache: HIT from sq39.wikimedia.org, MISS from sq36.wikimedia.org
X-Cache-Lookup: HIT from sq39.wikimedia.org:3128, MISS from sq36.wikimedia.org:80
Age: 3
Via: 1.0 sq39.wikimedia.org:3128 (squid/2.7.STABLE6), 1.0 sq36.wikimedia.org:80 (squid/2.7.STABLE6)
```

Take a look at this page, and you'll see how many servers they have.


----------



## brd@ (Aug 9, 2009)

I can run a page that does about 6 million hits/day off of 1 machine (P4 3.0Ghz, 2.5GB of RAM, 80GB HD. Running stock FreeBSD and Apache 2.2.11) easily. All without any caching or anything. I of course have it spread out across more machines with for load balancing and redundancy. It is mostly static content though, any dynamic content get passes through to other machines. It is the traditional e-commerce stack of web servers, application servers and then database servers. It all depends on your work load and what the machines have to do. We keep everything as light and fast as possible


----------

